# pinstripping and clearcoat



## steffymontecarlo (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi guys im new to this site, i have always checked it out and have been intrsted in lowriders now i have a 87 monte thats black and i am going to get some 13" wirewheels that are black also.

1. my pinstripper guy said i must clear the car, then wetsand, then he pinstrippes over the clear incase he makes a mistake, then i must re-clear the car, 

is it really worth it to spend the extra money to re-clear the car? or should i just pinstripe over the clear? he wont pinstripe over the base. 

THANKS GUYS
stef


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steffymontecarlo_@Dec 26 2006, 10:52 AM~6828096
> *Hi guys im new to this site, i have always checked it out and have been intrsted in lowriders now i have a 87 monte thats black and i am going to get some 13" wirewheels that are black also.
> 
> 1. my pinstripper guy said i must clear the car, then wetsand, then he pinstrippes over the clear incase he makes a mistake, then  i must re-clear the car,
> ...


ok, striping over or under the clear is up too you. sure under will last longer but that is only an option. if he is telling you that, that is the only way he sill stripe it then you really need to shop for a new striper.
good luck.


----------



## steffymontecarlo (Dec 26, 2006)

I know it looks better under the clear, obviously burried will give you a smoother look and be flush, but just wondering if you really notice that much of a difference? is it worth it to re-clear the car again just to stripe it.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

wait a minute, are you re-painting the car? then yea its not a good idea to stripe over the base, because incase there is an error then he wont be able to correct it without using a chemicle that will effect the base coat. but if your not just have him use one-shot over the clear.


----------



## steffymontecarlo (Dec 26, 2006)

yes re-paint the car, its black now i want to do a charcoal grey, he said the same thing you said he cant correct it if its over the base and he wont risk it cuz it will ruin the base coat.

so basically its spend money to re-clear entire car to burry the clear or over the clear.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steffymontecarlo_@Dec 26 2006, 10:59 AM~6828171
> *I know it looks better under the clear, obviously burried will give you a smoother look and be flush, but just wondering if you really notice that much of a difference? is it worth it to re-clear the car again just to stripe it.
> *


well the question is longevity, yes under the clear is always the answer, but if your not that concerned with that then i would recommend over the clear.


----------



## steffymontecarlo (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks.

I was also thinking about flaking the car, either black with chrome flakes or black with blue flakes, how does pinstrippin look over the flake, i would have to do a bright white pinstrippe to stand out over the flake. wondering if it would clash.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steffymontecarlo_@Dec 26 2006, 11:06 AM~6828247
> *Thanks.
> 
> I was also thinking about flaking the car, either black with chrome flakes or black with blue flakes, how does pinstrippin look over the flake, i would have to do a bright white pinstrippe to stand out over the flake. wondering if it would clash.
> *


that would look great, but its up to the pinstriper to pull it off. good luck with your project....


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

you could also use a coat of intercoat clear to protect the base and then stripe couldn't you???? some peeps, prefer the stripe on top of the clear, CHIP FOOSE actually said "Nothing shows finished, like a pinstripe on top of the clear coat" not sure if i agree with that, but thats what he said, i prefer under clear.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I love Foose!! However that said I don't like pinstriping over clear. To me it looks like it could come off after a couple years, or fade. Maybe it doesn't, but I plan to put pinstriping under the clear if I ever use it...

Just my .02...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i prefer over the clear, i just dont want my stripes permanent

i just recently painted my car. i silver leafed it under the clear, ill have the penstriper run lines ontop of it all


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 26 2006, 12:20 PM~6828376
> *you could also use a coat of intercoat clear to protect the base and then stripe couldn't you???? some peeps, prefer the stripe on top of the clear, CHIP FOOSE actually said "Nothing shows finished, like a pinstripe on top of the clear coat" not sure if i agree with that, but thats what he said, i prefer under clear.
> *


striping does look good over the clear coat, but in the long run, its better protected under the clear..


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Be careful with the catylization of one shot under clear. You may be better off using HOK pinstriping paint for an under the clear application. 1 shot for pinstriping on top of the clear.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Dec 27 2006, 09:05 PM~6840007
> *Be careful with the catylization of one shot under clear.  You may be better off using HOK pinstriping paint for an under the clear application.  1 shot for pinstriping on top of the clear.
> *



IS THAT WHEN IT WRINKLES UP ON YOU..


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 11:18 PM~6841102
> *IS THAT WHEN IT WRINKLES UP ON YOU..
> *


im pretty sure thats what he means, i had that problem with this bike i striped for my homie, when they went to clear it, it got a couple of wrinkles...luckily they werent too noticeable, but i knew they were there...


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2006, 01:18 AM~6841102
> *IS THAT WHEN IT WRINKLES UP ON YOU..
> *


That's exactly what I am talking about! :angry:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

i have noticed that 1-shot does not wrinkle when you use a clear that does not use reducer ....when clearing over 1-shot i always spray a light dust coat 1st,then let it sit about 20 minutes then preseed with remaining coats of clear ....but do think stripes look better under the clear,


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2006, 07:18 AM~6841102
> *IS THAT WHEN IT WRINKLES UP ON YOU..
> *






that is caused if the layer your shooting the clear over hasnt been hardened enough. the materials in the paint under the clear have not been hardened yet but are half way, when new clear is shot the harderner of the clear will activate the old hardener in the base or pinstripe and starts to react, thats what causes it to wrinkle up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 31 2006, 07:55 AM~6869170
> *that is caused if the layer your shooting the clear over hasnt been hardened enough. the materials in the paint under the clear have not been hardened yet but are half way, when new clear is shot the harderner of the clear will activate the old hardener in the base or pinstripe and starts to react, thats what causes it to wrinkle up.
> *


yea.. thats what i beem told..
i always forget to shoot a dry coat... but it doesnt wrinkle all the time..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

after the cars been based can' he use HOK intercoat clear(SG100) i have never used it but u heard its for graphics and stripping and still able to have some protection incase of mistakes..from what i know intercoat clear can be exposed for 24 hours with out having to be wetsanded before clearing.but onething homie gots to let the stripper know is to put hardener/catalyst in the stripping paint, or when he clears it its going to reach and fuck up the whole job.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 1 2007, 10:03 AM~6875217
> *after the cars been based can' he use HOK intercoat clear(SG100) i have never used it but u heard its for graphics and stripping and still able to have some protection incase of mistakes..from what i know intercoat clear can be exposed for 24 hours with out having to be wetsanded before clearing.but onething homie gots to let the stripper know is to put hardener/catalyst in the stripping paint, or when he clears it its going to reach and fuck up the whole job.
> *



I've striped over intercoat clear with 1-shot and it only provides minimal protection to the basecoat. It's better than nothing and it will allow the painter to skip the step of wetsanding. Also, if you use HOK paint, then the intercoat clear provides no protection from mistakes...... i would recommend striping over the clear with 1-shot so if you decide to sell the car in the future, the new owner is not stuck with the old striping.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2006, 07:32 PM~6869889
> *yea.. thats what i beem told..
> i always forget to shoot a dry coat... but it doesnt wrinkle all the time..
> *





you probably shot a very thin layer first at the times it worked, and did a solid layer the times it didnt work


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

im getting py ss painted right now and hes shooting it under the clear...but my .2 cents it looks cleaner under the clear


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah cleaner under the clear ,but if you cars already painted then stripe and reclear!Thats what Iam doin!


----------

